# Dogs & Snow....



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

I think this must be a reincarnation of my old friend, Magic. He was jet black ... _except_ when playing in the snow! Now, imagine what living with this energy level was like when there was no snow....

TRUELY happy dog!!!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

You go Bailey!! Love it...


----------



## Dan L (Jan 24, 2008)

That was cool! My Bucca lives for snow like that. Unfortunately for him we live in RI and don't get those type of storms nearly enough for him.

Thanks for making me smile today.

Dan and a very jealous Bucca.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Dan L said:


> That was cool! My Bucca lives for snow like that. Unfortunately for him we live in RI and don't get those type of storms nearly enough for him.
> 
> Thanks for making me smile today.
> 
> Dan and a very jealous Bucca.


Be carefull what you wish for neighbor. My prediction is a snowy winter. My snowblower is buried in my garage behind a huge Pullrite hitch and two Jeep engines and a Jeep minus an engine in front of the garage just close enough that I might not get it out.

John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

johnp2000 said:


> That was cool! My Bucca lives for snow like that. Unfortunately for him we live in RI and don't get those type of storms nearly enough for him.
> 
> Thanks for making me smile today.
> 
> Dan and a very jealous Bucca.


Be carefull what you wish for neighbor. My prediction is a snowy winter. My snowblower is buried in my garage behind a huge Pullrite hitch and two Jeep engines and a Jeep minus an engine in front of the garage just close enough that I might not get it out.

John
[/quote]
Thanks, John! That ensures that the unreasonable amounts of snow we had in NH last year will stay SOUTH of us - in Mass & RI - this year!


----------



## Dan L (Jan 24, 2008)

Hey John, Don't blame me, I'm just the messenger. Blame my dog.









Dan


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

That was funny...but I am glad its not my dog in that much snow because that would mean we have a LOT of snow here and well, that would be bad.


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

Our dog would love that much snow but I'm not wishing for any of it.

Bob


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I showed the video to our Beagle, Katie, and she jsut curled up under a blanket and looked at me like: "Would you please light a fire in the fireplace"









It's a great video, and looks like a spirited dog!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

That was great!! Ds and I just watched it (me, for the 2nd time) and laughed all the way through!

I guess we're safe as far as being careful what we wish for...Cause that'll never happen in our suburban So. Calif. neck of the woods


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Great video Judi! Our Aussie "Mick Dundee" would do that until his dying day! He lived to be a little over 14, and his last winter it was difficult for him to walk, but get a foot or two of snow and he was a puppy for a little bit! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Great video. Love it.

Thanks
Thor


----------

